
Obscure Bash Options You Might Want to Know About - ingve
https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/04/03/eight-obscure-bash-options-you-might-want-to-know-about/
======
roryrjb
I'm a heavy shell user, both interactively and in scripting. I'm a big
believer in it and it can take you a long way, if you use it properly and
realise its limitations. I haven't seen a few of these and they do look pretty
useful, but only interactively. For scripts I swear by POSIX shell, of course
that won't save you if you are using GNU-isms on BSD or macOS. What really
annoys me is seeing a .sh file with a #!/bin/sh shebang and it still uses
bash. Please don't.

~~~
matt-attack
Is there a better suffix to indicate bash?

~~~
roryrjb
.bash, but it's less about the suffix and more about the shebang. On some
systems sh is linked to bash or perhaps the `sh` executable includes bashisms.
The .sh can be argued is signifying Bourne shell compatible/descended shells
which would cover both.. but still.

